# Caltrains On-time Performance



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Well since I moved from San Francisco I have only had about 2 weeks of experience in the On-time performance area. I know when I was out there, the Northbounds and the Southbounds were about equal. However when delays did occur, it was primarily Southbounds. Im not sure if any "still locals" could fill me in on how their on time performance is during the new construction on the double track line.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 20, 2004)

OTP is terrible on the weekends since is all bustitution  Honestly while not local, I'm probably the most local to SF so I'll check into it and see what I can find. I always found when I was on CalTrain and delayed it was always heading NB. It will be nice when all the trackwork is done and they start running the "Baby Bullets" so that instead of an all local trip from SF to SJC there will be some "express" or skip-stop running it will make the trip that much faster and more attractive to the stuck in traffic on 101 crowd.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 20, 2004)

tp49 said:


> It will be nice when all the trackwork is done and they start running the "Baby Bullets" so that instead of an all local trip from SF to SJC there will be some "express" or skip-stop running it will make the trip that much faster and more attractive to the stuck in traffic on 101 crowd.


Actually I saw a story over on OTOL that said "Baby Bullets" may never happen if Arnold gets the budget he wants.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 20, 2004)

I did hear that Amtrak California's budget will be unchanged and will remain the same. According to some sources I have the Governor believes very strongly in alternative forms of transportation and wants to try to keep funding at current levels. However, several of the transit agencies in the Bay Area are experiencing a financial crunch and that very well could have an impact on CalTrain but that will be better known come May or June when the budget is due.


----------

